# Portugal: Royal Savoy Resort, Madeira



## Quiet Pine (Mar 2, 2013)

II called to tell me they could fill my request for SVY, but for a different check-in date. Turns out it's an efficiency unit and the sleeping accommodation is a full pull-out sofa in the living room. Sleeping on a sofa for a week? Yes, that's what's listed on II's site for the efficiency. If anyone has stayed in an efficiency unit, I'd like to hear about your experience. Thanks.


----------



## LoveTravel1 (Jan 26, 2018)

Quiet Pine said:


> II called to tell me they could fill my request for SVY, but for a different check-in date. Turns out it's an efficiency unit and the sleeping accommodation is a full pull-out sofa in the living room. Sleeping on a sofa for a week? Yes, that's what's listed on II's site for the efficiency. If anyone has stayed in an efficiency unit, I'd like to hear about your experience. Thanks.



Hi, I'd love to hear how your experience was at Royal Savoy Resort? The island, the resort, and the room set-up (was it really a sofabed and how was it)? Thanks SO much.


----------

